# Double Sided Printing - Corel Draw 12



## gdi (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi all...

I'd like to know how to do a doubled sided print in corel draw 12, basically, this is the problem I'm having, I'm Just trying to print back to back. There are two designs on the same page. I want one on the one side and the other on the other side. 
Not sure how to do this though.

I'm using a DSc 232 Gestetner.

It's my new job and so far, its the only hurdle I'm facing and I don't wanna look like I can't do this...

Thanks!

PS: my first post! Hi all!


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Try looking at this:
PRINT/PROPERTIES/FEATURES/
click the box for two-sided printing
(this is for HP930 series printers) Since my printer only prints one side at a time, and I haven't used this feature I don't have instructions beyond this.


----------



## gdi (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks boet, I'll try this... any other ideas are still welcome... I'll test anything and post when I've got it working!!!


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I think the document has to have two pages for the two sided printing to work. You could try putting the two images vertical in a 8.5 X 22 inch file centered in each half vertically. Try the two sided printing command and see if it prints both sides.

If the vertical setup doesn&#8217;t work I have no idea how to make a document two pages in Corel. You might export it to PDF if you have the full Acrobat program or make two pages in a PowerPoint document. Either way you can put them on separate pages and the printer should print both sides if you set it for two sided printing.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Just thought of an easier way. Drag the images into Word. Word will make page breaks for you automatically. You could drag the two images in separately and center them on the page - you can drag in Word. Or you could put the long double image in and Word will still make a page break. Separate images would be better because you could get both sides evenly spaced on the page.

All this if Corel won't let you make two pages of course. Look into that first.


----------

